# Beans/recipe for Aeropress please



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Getting my 'work set-up' organised - have a Mignon grinder and an Aeropress. Can anyone recommend a tried and tested recipe and bean combination please..... too many choices and I'm after an easy and relatively quick fix while at work!

thanks

Al


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

We currently have Round Hill El Chollo in the shop. 15g dose at medium fine grind on the filter grinder. Inverted method, 235mls water at 94c, 1.30s infusion, 30s of pressure.

JP


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm using jeebsy's method and has bean coffee.17g ground at about 1.3 on the hausgrind.220ml water inverted steep for 1.30 mins.turn and plunge aim to finish on 2 minutes then top up with 30ml water

Producing knock out brews for me and picking out the tasting notes


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, will experiment......


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

non-inverted,

1 in 12 dilution (water filled up to 3or4 in press then topped up in cup or pot to right weight),

12second stir,

~30 second press,

ground as finely as possible without it choking up/having to push down hard.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Loads of methods here > http://brewmethods.mobify.me/?view=latest

The "Jeebsy" method is my norm - it's hard to make a bad cup of coffee


----------

